# Cab Lights, Yay or Nay, Should I put them on?



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Im deciding if i should put them on. Tell me what you think. I just placed them on so they may be alittle off center.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## DJDarknez (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm going to say no. But that's a personal opinion. I've never been a big fan of 'em. But if ya like 'em, don't listen to me!


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Looks better with them on, then again, I like cab lights on a pick-up.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree I am a fan of cab lights. I don't really care as much tho for the 3 piece ones like those. I'd still put those one, but I know i seen somewhere you can get the chevy style ones cept 5 of the small ones.


----------



## wddodge (Feb 7, 2004)

I vote for leaving them off. Why drill holes in a perfectly good roof so water will leak in when you least want it to.


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

I like them for the most part and my dodge already had them. Would I go to the trouble to add them? Probably not. Something about drilling holes in a perfectly good roof that would descourage me. Kind of like what wddodge said.

It's all a matter of taste.


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

.........nay...........


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

I vote yes, and the factory drills/cuts holes in the roof for them, so how is this any different? They make special tools for adding roof clearance lights. A truck I'm looking to buy doesn't have them, and it will be one of the first additions I make, as I think they make a truck a truck. Just my own opinion though...


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Snowyleaf, how much are those? I just ordered a 2005 2500hd and they were an $85.00 option. I thought that was a good price, installed and all.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Any truck, I have had with clearance lights, has had rust problems around the lights. (even oem installed) If they are not required I would leave them off.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the quick replys, im still unsure of the lights, i think it might just be the color of the truck. I know theses lights look really good on black trucks. 

badranman- i got them for $65 on ebay.

I think im gonna have the dealership install them, that way they can do it properly and they have a harness that it needs anyways. Also i can get 2 birds with one stone because i have to take the truck in sometime cause i have this terrible rattle when i accelerate. Hopefully i cut down on the cost of them putting the lights in by buying the lights aftermarket.


----------



## snow warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

i would have to say it looks better with them


----------



## kpmurfy15 (Mar 2, 2005)

I say put them on. I think it makes the truck completely different, especially at night. I put them on my 97 F-350, took less than 2 hours, and they dont leak one bit. I put some silicone on them just in case. You should buy a wiring harness form the dealer if you put them yourself, makes it a whole lot easier.

Pat


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Put them on. I'm gonna do some on my truck when the weather gets nice.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I say no and my reason is more than a style reason, without them you have more clearence, so if you ever take it into a parking garage it will barly clear, with the light you will hit. That is my reason for saying no, because you never know when a clearence issue will come into play.
just something to thing about.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

NEUSWEDE- that could be an issue but i have the backrack sticking up in the back about 2-4" so that would hit if anything.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I say add them. I personally like the look of chevys with the cab lights on them. I want to add them to my HD when I get some fundage.

William


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Nay, neigh, nix. Sorry, needed ten letters.


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

Im with Dieselgeek on this one, makes the truck look more like a truck. Saw a guy who has strobes in his, looked cool.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Personally I think the lights gives the truck a set of balls. They make the truck look tuffer and more like a real truck. IMO


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Ya im just wondering how much its gonna cost. But i think i want chevy to install them tho


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

I say go with a Lund visor and put your lights in there. That'll make your truck look mean


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

i had them on the lund visor and on my roof on my other truck . it looked sharp


----------



## snow warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

I would let the dealer do it that way if there is a prob you can go to them. i tried to post a pic of mine its a 2500 same color. looks like a truck w/them the visor idea is good too and the strobes hmmmmm maybe ill do that


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

snow warrior- do you have the lights on your truck already? could you post some pics. Thanks


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

YES on lights. I never had truck with out them. In 15 trucks never had a leak, never had problem with rust, never had a problem with hight lol ( it only 1 inch). Makes truck more viable big plus for plowing. With them it look like a real truck without them look like a yuppie want to be.


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

In some trucks you might find the wiring already in place. For example I wanted to add the stock looking driving lights in my dodge, I bought the oem switch from the dealer and figured I could wire it myself. When I got into the dash, there was the matching plug for my light switch taped together with some other wires.

Someone mentioned here that they saw clearance lights wired into a flashing strobe system. i have thought about that to and am very interested.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Go with the 5 individual lights. They offer both options on a new truck. The option is $55.00. Just my preference for what it is worth.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

I also dont like GM's big center lights. I think it looks better with the more common 5 set up.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

I wanted my dealer to install them on my 05 2500HD and they told me no... I was suprised cause they have a full service body shop. Manager told me they couldnt do it.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

go for it. Makes the truck look awsome. I installed the old body style lights on my 98.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

NEPSJay said:


> I wanted my dealer to install them on my 05 2500HD and they told me no... I was suprised cause they have a full service body shop. Manager told me they couldnt do it.


They wouldnt do it because it is a cheap option and their labor rate would be more than the option! It seems like they wont do a thing unless its big money!


----------



## snow warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

snowyleaflandscaping , i tried for an hour to post a pic but it says its too big right now its 800x533 but its like1.05 mb the system only let you post up to 100kb so im workin on it tonite.  

update: i figured it out duhhhh here it is ,


----------



## snow warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

Well snowy, are you gonna put em on or not!


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Didnt get a chance to get to the dealer to see what the price would be, but yes i probly am gonna install them.
THanks for all the help


----------



## snow warrior (Feb 4, 2005)

cool your truck will look really tuff w/ them if you have an overhead console there is a blank panel if you take it out you can see above your headliner the wires may already be there pm me if you have any questions?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*Put Them on !!!*

They look awesome!! I have always wanted them on my truck.
Do it, Do it for me bud


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

My truck came without them and I put them in myself.To date no leaks rust or anything bad.If you do them yourself they are not hard to do but it helps to have a truck nearby for measurement purposes.


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

Pick yourself up a Greenlee punch, as they will make life a lot easier for you when you go to put holes in your roof. I know for Ford trucks you need a 7/8's, don't know what size is needed for chevy's though. I believe you can pick them up at Home Depot, but they will make a perfect hole for you.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Advance Auto has 5 light kits for $20.
I always put them on, makes a truck look like a truck!
Just seal the holes and be done with it!


----------



## dsrour (Dec 29, 2002)

*any problem w/ sunroof?*

Anyone see a problem w/ cablights and sunroof? Also why does GM not allow plow package w/ sunroof? Someone said because of flex w/ hole in roof. Does this make sense?


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Anthony Orlando said:


> They wouldnt do it because it is a cheap option and their labor rate would be more than the option! It seems like they wont do a thing unless its big money!


I didnt have a problem paying for the parts and labor.


----------

